# Josie is turning color



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

My mini foal who will be 2 months this month is a palomino but has all of a sudden turned black around her eyes, on her chest, and around her muzzle!! She also has dark hair growing in where she had a sore!! Is she turning color?? I heard a palomino who's parents are a perlino and a dark brown and white paint can have a palomino that turns to a dark paint later. That's what her parents are!! You can see them in my album! I am going to clip her to see for sure but do you think she will be a dark paint in the end? I will post pictures hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Clipping her will not reveal her "true" color. If anything, it will make the color even more obscure looking. Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I will try to post them! Should I clip her to get the foal hair off? If I clip her I could at least see if she was a pinto!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You can clip her if you want, but some before pictures would be much more useful in determining her color.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I will post them. It's kind of late where I am so I will probably post them tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are the pictures I took yesterday of her!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I would think she would stay palomino, but everywhere she is shedding out, it is turning black or almost black, but then her stomach is light and some of her butt is too, so I am so confused on what she will be! Ha ha!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's palomino for sure. But there are many different shades of palomino. 

She might have a very strong sooty gene presence that could turn her into a "chocolate" palomino. Or just sooty in areas, or stay golden, or really light. You'll know if a few months what she'll be when she sheds that baby coat. ;-)

Palominos often change throughout seasons too. And from year to year. So they can be quite the surprise. LoL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The foal shed is the darkest shed and she will more than likely be lighter in following sheds. She is palomino for sure.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> The foal shed is the darkest shed and she will more than likely be lighter in following sheds. She is palomino for sure.


Ok, so you don't think it is possible that she is a pinto under her coat? I am going to clip her today, because her foal coat is about an inch thick, and she keeps itching it, and it is almost 90 here, and it will also let me see what's underneath! I will post before and after pictures!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If she was a pinto, then you would be able to see it now; it wouldn't be hiding under the fluff.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> If she was a pinto, then you would be able to see it now; it wouldn't be hiding under the fluff.


 
ok, I was just wondering because a miniature horse breeder said it could happen, but I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is not pinto. Pinto doesn't show up later, they are born with it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is not pinto. Pinto doesn't show up later, they are born with it.
> Posted_ via Mobile Device_


Ok, sounds good!! I love her palomino color so that works out perfect!!  Thanks for all of your help!


----------

